# Kostov K11 Alpha?



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol- http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...c-motor-modifications-so-costlyi-70426p3.html


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

Some preliminary info in the attached pic.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Plamenator said:


> Some preliminary info in the attached pic.


Thanks, what's the CFM on that fan?


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

Around 650CFM.
Here is official drawing as well:
http://kostov-motors.com/files/productattachments/04c1adb9b9b14801dea33e5ecd0c3e44_F18B2.pdf


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow!

Short, light, small, powerful and highly efficient....
I need one!

Is it just me or 89% of peak efficiency and over 85% at 500A is really good. Thanks for the numbers Plamenator.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Plamenator said:


> Around 650CFM.
> Here is official drawing as well:
> http://kostov-motors.com/files/productattachments/04c1adb9b9b14801dea33e5ecd0c3e44_F18B2.pdf


Thanks, I'm just trying to figure out how to get air into the motor if I can't mount the fan inline (if I have dual K11 Alphas).

Edit: I may have to resort to something like this perpendicular to the motor into the front shield:

http://search.digikey.com/us/en/products/OD254AP-12MB/1053-1192-ND/2621097

http://search.digikey.com/us/en/products/OD254AP-12HB/1053-1191-ND/2621096


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

What about a side by side dual motor with a belt?
RebirthAuto sells adaptors for that...but rather pricey.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Plamenator said:


> What about a side by side dual motor with a belt?
> RebirthAuto sells adaptors for that...but rather pricey.


I did look at those but there are some problems.

1) Increased complexity

2) Power loss (and noise)

3) horizontal size

4) If the chain/belt breaks or locks up one of the motors, the other motor suddenly gets 2x voltage and flash fries.

I figure it's actually easier to just go series mount and modify the cooling to get full airflow rather than actually mess with the mounting order.

That kit was mainly for the the projects that didn't have the space for 2 motors end to end.

Also it will be easier to have some filtering on those to keep dust and crap out of the motors.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Plamenator said:


> Some preliminary info in the attached pic.


Thanks for the pic.

The amperage you are providing is the continuous rating for amperage at the specific voltage/rpm, correct? Have you tried to draw 500A @ 230V? I would be interested to know the rpm as well...


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> Thanks for the pic.
> 
> The amperage you are providing is the continuous rating for amperage at the specific voltage/rpm, correct? Have you tried to draw 500A @ 230V? I would be interested to know the rpm as well...


The only 60min amperage is 260A - the rest are overload points.
500A at 230 would be 230/211.5*4460=4850rpm. 500A is like 4min.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Plamenator said:


> The only 60min amperage is 260A - the rest are overload points.
> 500A at 230 would be 230/211.5*4460=4850rpm. 500A is like 4min.


Very nice!

260V/212V * 4460 = 5,470rpm
500A = 193NM = 143ftlbs from 0 rpm-5,470 rpm
~150hp @ 5470 rpm

I wonder what RPM it could spin up to drawing 1000A @ 260V...???
maybe 4500?


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Dual K11 alphas....


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

somanywelps said:


> Dual K11 alphas....


You would need a custom shaft on the front one and an over sized (1,300 CFM ?) fan on the rear one with custom cowl duct work to get half the air to front motor. That, or plenum duct the exhaust of both motors to a suction style ventilation system. The suction route would eliminate the possibility of sucking hot air from the first motor into the second. Accessory drives on the front motor would be possible with extended shafts and suction cooling. No stub shaft on the front is one reason I'd opt for traditional Kostov 11"s or a NetGain 11" instead of the Kostov 11" alpha.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

You can just heat shield the first from the second and use the stock 650CFM fan offset to the side and at an angle with a little custom work for a cowl. 

Kostov makes dual 11"ers already, the same method should work on alphas...


----------

